# Roland CM-300 running on Windows 7 64 bit



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

I just wanted to post here letting Roland CM-300 owners know I was able to run mine with Windows 7 64 bit OS. I know Roland doesn’t support you using one of their older units with a different driver in the newer OS. I downloaded and installed the GX-300 driver and using CorelDRAW X4, Roland CutStudio running in Windows 7, I was able to output to my cutter. I did get the error “Wrong number of Parameters” on the display, but the cutter did finish every cut and other than getting the error on screen worked just fine. To clear the error I simply selected the Menu button and then sent another design. I also had the cutter connected using a USB to Parallel cable, with the driver set to USB. The only thing I had a bit of an issue with at first is I have two USB ports for output and previously had a printer on one of the ports I had to connect the cutter to the other port to get the signal to the cutter. Once it was connected I didn’t have any other issues. 
CW


----------



## cookemb (Oct 6, 2009)

I had the same problem with a Roland PNC-1210 but got it going thanks to this post. 
I contacted Roland and they were very helpful. As I had read in this forum, I downloaded the windows 7 driver for the Roland GX-300 and added it as a printer. The PNC-1210 did cut my file but the machine shows a error message after cutting. Probably trying to complete a command from Cut Studio that it is not capable of. I just pressed the menu key on the cutter and it was ready for the next job. Hope this will help someone else in a similar situation.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks for posting this Cookemb! Now we know that two different Roland Cutters can be used this way. 
As for the error at the end, I think it just doesn’t understand all the information the driver it sending it …it like Japanese or something …LOL…pun intended!!! 
The thing to keep in mind is to match the newer driver size to the cutter you are using, so for me and the CM300 I had to choose a 30” driver, if you are using a 24” cutter you need to select a 24” driver for a newer model. 
Roland’s are wonderful cutters and the only problem I have seen with them is they outlast the OS! So, it’s a little work around like this gets them going again. 
CW


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

Same issue that I ran into setting up a Roland SX-12 on a 64 bit version of Windows 7.

After experimenting I found that the newer 64 bit SV-12 driver works just fine.


----------



## rmevans55 (Jul 16, 2017)

Hi everyone, I also have CM-300 but have run into a snag....I can't send any cutting instructions to the cutter. Can't get the cutter to respond to the software (Which works without a bit pg trouble) I continue to get a Code 43 error saying Windows doesn't know what the device or driver is...I've tried using port USB, USB001 and USB002 without success. Any idea what the problem is? Thank You,


----------



## Reymond (Oct 26, 2016)

rmevans55 said:


> Hi everyone, I also have CM-300 but have run into a snag....I can't send any cutting instructions to the cutter. Can't get the cutter to respond to the software (Which works without a bit pg trouble) I continue to get a Code 43 error saying Windows doesn't know what the device or driver is...I've tried using port USB, USB001 and USB002 without success. Any idea what the problem is? Thank You,


Try CADLink SignLab. This program supports 32 bit and 64 bit windows and driver of your printer and cutter..


----------

